# Preferred primer



## Galloway Painting (May 26, 2016)

What is your preferred primer/sealer for new construction cinder block and brick. The only one I have tried is the Killz block filler and wasn't overly impressed.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

If the masonry is new, less than 30 days, and pinholes are not an issue use a masonry conditioner like Loxon from S/W or an equal. A heavy duty block filler is the best for pinholes, still might take two coats.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Kilz is quite un-impressive in general, to be nice about it.


----------



## Galloway Painting (May 26, 2016)

Okay thanks guys. I'll try the loxon. Quite the difference in price, but I'm sure like anything else, you get what you pay for. Yep, I used the killz once and knew It wouldn't suffice for future jobs.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Primer/sealer for porous surfaces*



Galloway Painting said:


> What is your preferred primer/sealer for new construction cinder block and brick. The only one I have tried is the Killz block filler and wasn't overly impressed.


Without getting into it any more than with what you have descibed and taking into consideration only interior finishing, I would point out what has been pointed out many times before here in PT. Gardz started out its life as a concrete sealer that Scoth Paints converted into Draw-Tite for sealing damaged drywall. Zinsser reformulated it into Gardz. I would seriously look into using Gardz as a sealer.

If there is more involved than what I am assuming from what you posted, please give more info.

futtyos


----------



## Galloway Painting (May 26, 2016)

Sorry for leaving out details Fruttyos. The job is commercial and involves painting MDU blocks both interior and exterior. So would you suggest the guardz for only the interior cinder block priming and then the loxon for the exterior work priming? Thanks again for the suggestions guys as I am just getting my business underway, having received my LLC just recently


----------



## Galloway Painting (May 26, 2016)

CMU blocks I meant. Stupid autocorrect


----------

